# New poll shows election results LANDSLIDE



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

> Regardless of who you have or will vote for, who do you think will be the next President of the United States? * 508387 responses










32% Bush ------------- 68% Kerry

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/3096434/


----------



## aaron07_20 (Apr 23, 2004)

Bush is going to win the election..MSNBC is a democrat channel/site


----------



## TommyBlaze (Jan 16, 2004)

Kerrys getting gorilla pimped by bush


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

Filo said:


> > Regardless of who you have or will vote for, who do you think will be the next President of the United States? * 508387 responses
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 that's such bullshit. pointless thread.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

hey let's all call it now that 1% of the votes have been counted!


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

elTwitcho said:


> hey let's all call it now that 1% of the votes have been counted!


 Exactly, haha


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

TommyBlaze said:


> Kerrys getting gorilla pimped by bush










Gorilla Pimped


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

aaron07_20 said:


> Bush is going to win the election..MSNBC is a democrat channel/site


 Umm its people that casted those votes on that poll, not the channel. I know gobs of Repubs. who watch NBC news. Nice for you to call it on 1% counted though LMAO!


----------



## aaron07_20 (Apr 23, 2004)

Filo said:


> aaron07_20 said:
> 
> 
> > Bush is going to win the election..MSNBC is a democrat channel/site
> ...


Yeah I know its only 1% or less..but I still think Bush is going to win...if he does its going to be a long night for me..


----------



## chiefkyle (May 3, 2004)

I want Kerry to win. Just because I want to shoot terrorists when they take over our country.


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

I hope all of you realize that the election will not be over tonight, or even by the end of this week. Both sides are already threatening to sue, and the election will MOST LIKELY carry on into next month.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

chiefkyle said:


> I want Kerry to win. Just because I want to shoot terrorists when they take over our country.:rasp:










thats a good way at looking at it


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Good point Enrigo, also those military absentees are coming in late. We wont know a complete result for a while. But you can probably tell if its gonna be a tie or a landslide by the end of tonight.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

was it necessary to start a separate thread for this ?

why not just use an existing election thread ?


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Heh it needed a thread of its own because of its magnitude.


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

Damn, this is useless. Be patience and wait, Bush is currently leading both popular and electoral.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Daaaaayumm !!!

How many presidential candidates are on ballot in Florida ??

http://www.cnn.com/ELECTION/2004/pages/res...P/00/index.html


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Just wait for New York and Cali to be counted up. I put a bet on it that Bush will lose popular vote for sure.


----------



## BAMBINO (May 29, 2004)

> I want Kerry to win. Just because I want to shoot terrorists when they take over our country.


ahaaahaa!!







u can shoot terrorists ill shoot kerry and edwards :laugh:

oh yeah then ill shoot terrorists.


----------



## chiefkyle (May 3, 2004)

Two things I find sad (upsetting - not sacrcasim) about this elction.

1. This election is tering our country apart. Hell even married people are fighting (psysickly(sp?)).

2. A court is going to decide who wins, not the people (which defeats the point of democrisy).

Really does it matter who wins? Bush wins, we still have wars to fight in other countries as well as the current ones. Kerry wins, we are still in the same situation.

No matter what we say or do, America will be at war with terrorists and other countries. We will see this through or drop bombs, and I don't give a f*ck what happens.


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Filo said:


> Just wait for New York and Cali to be counted up. I put a bet on it that Bush will lose popular vote for sure.


 Kerry's going to win California cause hes going to give them more WELFARE And Free HEALTHCARE!

Personally, I think you shouldnt be allowed to vote if your on Welfare.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

lol yeah everyone is on welfare...California is just full of lazy people! This is a very small issue, more of his victory of Cali is based on stem cell/the war.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

chiefkyle said:


> 2. A court is going to decide who wins, not the people (which defeats the point of democrisy).


 Seriously, how f*cking hard is it to count the votes, then give the win to the person who got the most votes in that district, then count the disctricts and give the presidency to the person who won the most districts (or ellectoral colleges, or ridings or whatever you want to call them).


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Small poll for small mind. Watching results on live TV?


----------



## chiefkyle (May 3, 2004)

Who the f*ck gives this country the write to tell people they can't vote. I can't vote, convicted fellon, people on welfare can't vote. Only people who can vote are people who have never made a big mistake in there lives (criminaly or finatially).

I'm turning jihad on you infadels!!! LALALALA (in my best terrorist impersination).


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

Bush takes Louisiana.


----------



## chiefkyle (May 3, 2004)

elTwitcho said:


> chiefkyle said:
> 
> 
> > 2. A court is going to decide who wins, not the people (which defeats the point of democrisy).
> ...


Have you read info on the Electorial College?

From what I gather, it is a group of people who decide wether the people want Person -A- or Person -B- to win based on the Voters Cards. If they (a person in this college group) want Bush to win, they would say Bush won no matter what the voters say.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

chiefkyle said:


> elTwitcho said:
> 
> 
> > chiefkyle said:
> ...


 WTTTTTTTTTTTTTTFFFFFF


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)




----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

chiefkyle said:


> elTwitcho said:
> 
> 
> > chiefkyle said:
> ...


 Ah, this makes much more sense than how I thought it should work...









That's kind of insane. We have something simmilar though, we hold an election and then the governor general appoints a prime minister based on those results. It's never happened that the governor general appointed someone who didn't win the vote, but it's a theoretical possibility anyway. Both sound like stupid systems to me, more votes should mean you win, period.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Who are all these people on Colorado ballot and why are they running for president ????

http://www.cnn.com/ELECTION/2004/pages/res...P/00/index.html


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

chiefkyle said:


> I want Kerry to win. Just because I want to shoot terrorists when they take over our country.:rasp:


 With what? Spit balls?


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

elTwitcho said:


> chiefkyle said:
> 
> 
> > elTwitcho said:
> ...


 You are judging the electoral college all wrong. The main purpose of the electoral college is not to keep peoples votes from counting, but to assure that every state has a say in the election. Otherwise, areas of highest population density would be the only ones who had any effect on the election. The electoral college assures that states with low populations still have an effect on the election, and thus presidents still have to represent their interests fairly.


----------



## JAC (Jan 19, 2004)

Bush is kicking Kerry's ass.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Enriqo_Suavez said:


> elTwitcho said:
> 
> 
> > chiefkyle said:
> ...


 I said nothing about a representative democracy, I said the ellectoral college.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

What about the "person in the college group?" can someone explain who this person is...


----------



## chiefkyle (May 3, 2004)

Enriqo_Suavez said:


> You are judging the electoral college all wrong. The main purpose of the electoral college is not to keep peoples votes from counting, but to assure that every state has a say in the election. Otherwise, areas of highest population density would be the only ones who had any effect on the election. The electoral college assures that states with low populations still have an effect on the election, and thus presidents still have to represent their interests fairly.


 I understood that part.

But don't they get to make the ultimate decition? Not voters. Am I reading them wrong?


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

cmooooooooooooooooooooon ohio


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Liquid said:


> cmooooooooooooooooooooon ohio


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

its not looking good for kerry im not a big fan of either one but i voted for who i disliked less(kerry)


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

ohio is what will decide this election, and if florida splits..nice victory in penn, if we get ohia bush can keep florida, we dont need them


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

it's too early to say it's not looking good for anyone. Until the swing states are done, it doesn't mean a thing. Kerry was down something like 112 - 188 and now it's 197 - 188 for Bush. Things change pretty quickly


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

Kerry's creepin' up on ole G-Dub real quick.


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

to cali


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

Well, Bush has a 4% lead in Ohio, and 61% of the precincts are reported in - of course sh*t can change.

With Florida, Bush leads 5%, and 95% of the precincts are in. Florida is almost finished, all we can do it wait it out.

Still alot of raw vote left.


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

User said:


> Well, Bush has a 4% lead in Ohio, and 61% of the precincts are reported in - of course sh*t can change.
> 
> With Florida, Bush leads 5%, and 95% of the precincts. Florida is almost finished, all we can do it wait it out.


 alot of the urban ares are not in yet in ohio..uban areas are ussually the last and the most democratic


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

:laugh: i got work in the morning..im never gonna get to sleep until i know ohio


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

Liquid said:


> i got work in the morning..im never gonna get to sleep until i know ohio


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Liquid said:


> to cali


 Cali power!!!


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Kerry must win Ohio...if Bush wins Florida...without Ohio...


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Kerry must win Ohio...if Bush wins Florida.


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

florida is about as close as two rats humping in a sock


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Bush has just taken Florida...







Kerry must win Ohio.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

It is now ...237 bush --Kerry 188


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

impossable florida still has with 100k absontee ballots to count


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

florida will probably go to bush, but cmoooon ohio


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

http://abcnews.go.com/sections/politics/El.../president.html

ABC is calling Florida for Bush...but all others havn't called it yet.


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

very irresponsable of them


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

And Fox news isn't calling Cali for Kerry....(scroll down)

http://www.foxnews.com/


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

Liquid said:


> impossable florida still has with 100k absontee ballots to count


 100k wont make up for 500k lead by Bush (if it stays that way)


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Filo said:


> 32% Bush ------------- 68% Kerry
> 
> http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/3096434/












Look at the above quote and look at the attached image....seem familiar? Hm, looks like a little boy already cried "wolf"


----------



## chiefkyle (May 3, 2004)

Come on (the name of an un-known candidate goes here)!!


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

Bush takes florida.


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

Looks like your info was incorrect as usual.


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

Bush wins Ohio.


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

doctorvtec said:


> Looks like your info was incorrect as usual.


 Whose?


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

http://election.cbsnews.com/election2004/

I see a lot of red.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Well I'm going to bed. Something tells me the antichrist will serve another 4 years. Good luck everyone, we're all fucked


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

elTwitcho said:


> Well I'm going to bed. Something tells me the antichrist will serve another 4 years. Good luck everyone, we're all fucked


 So America recognizes that we made the right decision in 2000, and re-affirms that decision again? We approve of a good man, and so he's the antichrist?


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

No but since you seem to like doing it so much, keep putting words in my mouth and I'll do the same. I'm going to completely out of the blue say that you love George Bush because you have a tiny penis and the only sexual gratification you have in your life is to see tiny little arabs get blown up by big huge missiles. That's not what you said, but it is what you meant, n'est-ce pas?

PS - That's Freedom for "is it not so?"


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

Awwwee eltwitcho, your boy loses so you have to cry and get mean... Ha!


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

Filo said:


> Just wait for New York and Cali to be counted up. I put a bet on it that Bush will lose popular vote for sure.


I will take that bet! How much you want to bet??? How about a million $$?? I will take your money!

edit: kerry is going to lose both Ohio and Florida. Nice try Kerry, but no cigar.


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

Yup, Bush took the popular vote by 3 percent!


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Things are looking good so far...


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

So it's the next day and you guys STILL haven't got a winner? What the f*ck?


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

elTwitcho said:


> So it's the next day and you guys STILL haven't got a winner? What the f*ck?


 Polotics man, Polotics :laugh:


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Well, I'm just glad I went to bed instead of staying up a little longer waiting for the results, I had to wake up at 7 to come in to work. Any news agencies have an estimate of how long before there is an actual result?


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

elTwitcho said:


> So it's the next day and you guys STILL haven't got a winner? What the f*ck?


 It doesn't matter who voted for who, and how many voted for which candidate: in a true democracy the results are determined in court, remember. And law suits are time-consuming...


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> Judazzz Posted on Nov 3 2004, 02:01 PM
> QUOTE (elTwitcho @ Nov 3 2004, 02:41 PM)
> So it's the next day and you guys STILL haven't got a winner? What the f*ck?
> 
> *It doesn't matter who voted for who, and how many voted for which candidate: in a true democracy the results are determined in court, remember. And law suits are time-consuming... *


The pain of living in a republic with a democracy. Unfortunately, its become rather the norm for democracts to sue when the votes don't go their way. Failing that, demonize them to win.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Ohio has Bush by 2 % with 100 % precincts reporting

I hope Ohio doesn't become another Florida


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

Judazzz said:


> elTwitcho said:
> 
> 
> > So it's the next day and you guys STILL haven't got a winner? What the f*ck?
> ...


 *Sigh*


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

Of course it doesn't decide the election, but I find it interesting to note that the stock market is now trading under the assumption of a Bush win.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

holy sh*t I just noticed my company's stock is up more than 3 points since yesterday !! after falling consistently for a month or so


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Enriqo_Suavez said:


> Judazzz said:
> 
> 
> > elTwitcho said:
> ...


 Why do you even pay attention???








No one forces you to read, let alone reply to my posts (which aren't even directed at you in the first place...) - so why not sit quietly in a corner crying about how everybody always picks on you, instead of whining here?

*_Sigh_*


----------



## aaron07_20 (Apr 23, 2004)

Enriqo_Suavez said:


> elTwitcho said:
> 
> 
> > Well I'm going to bed. Something tells me the antichrist will serve another 4 years. Good luck everyone, we're all fucked
> ...


 We made the right decision in 2000?! The Americans chose Gore you moron..


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

aaron07_20 said:


> Enriqo_Suavez said:
> 
> 
> > elTwitcho said:
> ...


 RIIIGHT, haha, its funny to see people who still beleive this.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Actually it is documented that Gore won the POPULAR vote.


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

aaron07_20 said:


> Enriqo_Suavez said:
> 
> 
> > elTwitcho said:
> ...


 ...You refuse, absolutely REFUSE, to be intelligent.


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

Filo said:


> Actually it is documented that Gore won the POPULAR vote.


 Which is irrelevant, because we have always, and most likely will always, choose our president based on the ELECTORAL vote, which allows people who live in less population dense areas to actually have a say in who their leader is. Otherwise, people in large cities would be the only ones who actually count when it comes to choosing a president. Our founding fathers were smarter than you think


----------

